# MINNIE Tracktion Engine



## Roskrow (Sep 2, 2017)

I am very much a "newby at this scale of lathe work.

I have just purchased the casting etc for the Minnnie.

I good lathe and some milling experiece, 

Having now spent some time studying the drawings, I am not sure where the best place to start is !!

I also see the there are items that are 'oval'. Do I presume these can only be dealt with using a milling machine. 

Any advice would be apreciated.
Many thanks


----------



## Jasonb (Sep 2, 2017)

Most people tend to start with the front axle, then Perch bracket and smokebox. Followed by front wheels, then rears before moving on to the boiler, hornplates then gears and shafts.

There are not many ovals would have been filed to shape back in Masons day and can still be done like that today. If you want to machine them then a boring head set to cut externally can be used in the mill and the ends around the holes done on a rotary table though it is usually quicker to file them.


----------



## JCSteam (Sep 2, 2017)

I'm interested in also doing this build. 

Please make sure you post progress of your build if your in the UK I have a few links to help speed up the build. Using laser cut parts for the spokes, hornplate ect. Will save a bit of time filing ect. There is also a boiler kit available. With plates flanged or sized for flanging over a former, barrel to size and a few other bits too. 

One thought on the ovals, if you don't want to file them, which is more than acceptable. The part could be off set in a 4 jaw, slow cutting speed and turn a circle on one side, rotating the part to do the other side. A file is a lot less faff.


----------



## Roskrow (Sep 3, 2017)

Thank you both for your replies.
They will be a great help. I think a set of new files are required !
JCSteam .. Yes I will post update of my progress.
I live Just outside Bristol. so any local help will always be appreciated.
Malcolm Farrant is my name.


----------



## JCSteam (Sep 3, 2017)

Hi Malcolm,

Firstly start searching YouTube for build videos. They show a lot more than can be described in text. 

As for laser cut parts here's a link direct to a laser cutter manufacture that supply all the bits you'll need. 

http://www.modelengineerslaser.co.uk/locoparts.aspx?loconum=3&locotype=7

It should save you some time on parts such as the spokes.

Also AJ Reeves supply a boiler kit for the engine too.

http://www.ajreeves.com/minnie-traction-engine/page/3/

Interestingly they also supply castings for a roller version. Which I think when I come to build one is the model I'll be making as I've never seen one around, should make for a higher re sale value, if I ever part with it.


----------



## Brookesy (Dec 15, 2017)

I'm also collecting parts to build a Minnie. I have the A.J. Reeves boiler kit and will order the gear set next. It might be a while before I'm game to start but a few smaller projects first should build confidence


----------



## Roskrow (Dec 16, 2017)

Brooksey Hi, and good luck. It is agreat Model, and I cannot speak too highley as to A.J Reeves. I have bee making mine (very slowly) for many weeks, and alas have just ahd a week in Hospital. Hopefully I am now 100% fit again. I have almost finished thed boiler ...som last silver soldeing to do. 
I suggest that if you have not tried it that yousm use CORION for all the formers. Made by Dupont it is widly used for kitchen worktops, Off cuts can be easily attained from amy Kitchenn installer. The material is approx 1/2" thick.It drills really easily, and can be shaped quickly with a file. I used to use a lot when I was woodturning, and making "exotic" items on my woodturning lathe. I think you will find it a big aid... I would now never use steel for a former !! Happy Christmas and good turning in 2018


----------



## Brookesy (Dec 16, 2017)

Thanks for that. I checked it out and it looks like the nearest supplier is about 75km from me in Toowoomba. I will definitely talk to them


----------



## Cogsy (Dec 16, 2017)

As Roskow says, any kitchen installer will probably have a bunch of the stuff in the bin from where they cut out the hole for the sink in the counter tops. Check with your local builders/renovators maybe as I think the sink recesses are generally cut on-site? I have yet to actually follow my own advice though, one day I'll get around to it...


----------



## Brookesy (Dec 17, 2017)

Thanks,  we have a few cabinet makers here. I'll try them


----------



## Roskrow (Dec 18, 2017)

Brooksy, Although I stated Corian, That was the original, an I think there are now a number of similar products. Yes the "cut-out from one sink would be amole for you. I am certain it will not be necessary to travel 70 miles !!!. Try looking on Ebay I think you will find some there. Good luck. And do ask if you think I can help you.
Malcolm


----------



## Brookesy (Dec 19, 2017)

Thanks mate. I appreciate it


----------

